# Who is in Dubai for New Year's Eve?



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

....and how do you plan on celebrating it? Just wondering how everyone in Dubai is planning on ringing in the New Year?


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

We are here for the new year and doing it the old fashioned scottish way...we are going to a friends house party, to celebrate hogmany.

What you doing?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Still not quite sure yet, have a couple of ideas (dinner at a friend's house, beach barbecue?) but was wondering what everyone else is doing so we could possibly emulate


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Most years, one couple in a big group of friends, hosts a party in their villa. We all contribute food and drink and a great time is had by all.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Most years, one couple in a big group of friends, hosts a party in their villa. We all contribute food and drink and a great time is had by all.


Ok Elphaba, I accept your invitation  but I'm not that great of a cook, so will just bring myself


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Most years, one couple in a big group of friends, hosts a party in their villa. We all contribute food and drink and a great time is had by all.



yeah thanks Elphaba, see you at the party!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok Elphaba, I accept your invitation  but I'm not that great of a cook, so will just bring myself


I'm not hosting this year...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well we tried 

Jander and I will have to find some other parties to gatecrash! 

I hope to hear from other members too....would be nice to know what people do for NYE.


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

we have family coming over from Canada for the holidays, so it will be quite traditional for us. Mother in law is bringing her famous day after turkey soup recipe!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> ....and how do you plan on celebrating it? Just wondering how everyone in Dubai is planning on ringing in the New Year?


Sorry Pammy, dont know why but I am going to the UK for New Years.
Here for Xmas though.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Helly Helly said:


> doing it the old fashioned scottish way...


Playing in the coats with cousins, a shandy from dad's Tennants, Scotch and Wry and gran passing out drunk before the bells?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ill probably still be in Dubai for NYE. Id imagine attending any events that night at bars, clubs or restaurants is quite pricey though, still deciding which route to go.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ill probably still be in Dubai for NYE. Id imagine attending any events that night at bars, clubs or restaurants is quite pricey though, still deciding which route to go.


In the past years, you had to make a reservation at the nice places in advance. The fee included limiting the number of people, music, party hats and some bubbly for mid-night. Be sure to inquire at your favorite watering hole!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Shall be here... but shall be working and expat foruming on new years.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

I am thinking about going to Dubai Drums New Year Full Moon Drumming Event - dubaidrums(dot)com - and was wondering if anybody of you ever attended this event.. is it as good as it seems to be?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep on eye on the next couple of issues of Time Out for details of lots of organised events, or as cobragb wisely suggests, ask your favourite places what they are planning if not already advertised.

-


----------



## $ammy (May 15, 2010)

NYE??

Hmm.. Watchnight service at church like every year and after that I am stumped since all my friends are going back home for the festive season.... Any parties to crash?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shall be waiting for the end of the world as is predicted by many "respectable" and "established" members of the community every year


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Shall be waiting for the end of the world as is predicted by many "respectable" and "established" members of the community every year


I thought that was December 12th, 2012??? I have lots of things to do before the end of the world!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got to meet John Cusack before that!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I've got to meet John Cusack before that!


lol i watched say anything a few weeks ago and that guy barely ages!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um why do you wanna meet him? Do you want to kill him before everyone dies or something


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be here as well. Not sure what I'll be up to though but all party invitations graciously received and accepted.  Hint, hint, anyone?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok Maz25 I invite you to a party at your place, all the forum members are invited! I also invite you to provide the booze and view (since you live in THE VIEWS)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> ok Maz25 I invite you to a party at your place, all the forum members are invited! I also invite you to provide the booze and view (since you live in THE VIEWS)


Lol, you got me with that one.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Lol, you got me with that one.


the views, is that burj views?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

John Cusack is the lead actor in 2012 and he saves the world! 

Maz, I've lost your number, but will send you a pm when I'm on my computer


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi everyone Can I join with your conversations?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Um why do you wanna meet him? Do you want to kill him before everyone dies or something


hopefully to stop him from saving the world


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I will be here going back to the UK for christmas, but back on the 29th.

So what'll be then, house party or out?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Probably have to crash or break into someone's house, need to make sure they have booze though. So who won't be home for the New Year, please give us directions to your house and leave the keys under the mattress


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I will be here going back to the UK for christmas, but back on the 29th.
> 
> So what'll be then, house party or out?


Out.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Out.


Please kindly leave your keys under the mattress and stock up on booze:spit:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Please kindly leave your keys under the mattress and stock up on booze:spit:


No booze but you're welcome to babysit my 3 year old son


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

D'oh!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Some good stuff here

http://www.minaeffect.com/gallery/mina_seyahi_festive_season


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm still here and no plans. Used to get sick of the ridiculous cost to go out in the UK for this one night which was always an anti-climax and it's the same here.
Sensible suggestions welcome!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Take some valium, sleep through it all. Cheapest suggestion and you got it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Take some valium, sleep through it all. Cheapest suggestion and you got it


She said "sensible"...not "cheap"!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> No booze but you're welcome to babysit my 3 year old son


gee i 'celebrated' last nye with a newly born baby in my arms, and a currently ex then boyfriend who was drunkenly ranting about his boss not paying him enough to one other male specimen whose baby i was holding and who was dozing and nodding from time to time...

two other guys were 'playing' golf on a wall, supervised by a jack russell. 

some ladies were frying bangers in the kitchen.

BUT the fireworks were great!

NEVER AGAIN. i'd rather settle for the valium..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I decided last Christmas season that I would not ring in the New Year at home because of everything that I'd been going through. So we went out to the beach, had a barbecue with my cousins and had the most amazing NYE celebration ever.

This year, if I do the same thing all over again with a few special friends, I will be a very happy girl!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I decided last Christmas season that I would not ring in the New Year at home because of everything that I'd been going through. So we went out to the beach, had a barbecue with my cousins and had the most amazing NYE celebration ever.
> 
> This year, if I do the same thing all over again with a few special friends, I will be a very happy girl!


Me wanna do that... can i be one of our special friends please? I promise to get booze in a coke bottle


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Me wanna do that... can i be one of our special friends please? I promise to get booze in a coke bottle


You are a special friend  Not sure how useful the booze in a coke bottle is going to be for me considering I don't drink that much!


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll be in Dubai for New Years Eve, the plan is to party my ass off. Im an American working in Kuwait, past two months have been hard without any social life!!

Does anyone know of any electronic parties going on?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I will be here going back to the UK for christmas, but back on the 29th.
> 
> So what'll be then, house party or out?


Mike, 

Ill go where you go dude. Had a blast hanging out with you guys at Rugby. Hope you dont mind if I tag along then.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Toolie said:


> I'll be in Dubai for New Years Eve, the plan is to party my ass off. Im an American working in Kuwait, past two months have been hard without any social life!!
> 
> Does anyone know of any electronic parties going on?


Hey dude, once you post 5 messages you can private message people. When you do, PM me so we can talk. Im also American and you'd probably enjoy hanging out with us some time.


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Hey dude, once you post 5 messages you can private message people. When you do, PM me so we can talk. Im also American and you'd probably enjoy hanging out with us some time.


Dude I got 8 posts still can't see messaging box


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It takes a few hours to activate.


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Hey dude, once you post 5 messages you can private message people. When you do, PM me so we can talk. Im also American and you'd probably enjoy hanging out with us some time.


PM sent


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Most years, one couple in a big group of friends, hosts a party in their villa. We all contribute food and drink and a great time is had by all.


Thanks Elphaba apart from myself what would you like me to bring??? 
So kind of you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Please kindly leave your keys under the mattress and stock up on booze:spit:


Sure thing but how do you plan to get in? I always leave my mattress indoors! I could leave it under the door mat though - it might be easier for you to get in.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Pam,
Ill be in Dubai,but unfortunately dunno until now how it will go.
I wanna attend a party,with joyful music and nice friends around.
Nothing yet decided but surely have to make up mymind soon!


----------



## Sal.J.D (Dec 16, 2010)

MMMM em em confusing!!!
well..family till night time ..then friends or so after that ...he he i like how is sounds now ..mm


----------

